# Want to get rid of that black/blue paint on your shrimp tanks...here's how.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was sitting trying to scrape off the nasty black paint on 3 sides of my 30 gallon tank on Thursday and my Hubby came in and told me to stop as it was hurting my back/hands. He asked me if there wasn't something that might take it off easier.

I told him I asked around and most people said just use a blade to scrape it off as some paint strippers are highly toxic in the fumes to fish/shrimps especially, so needed no fumes in my fish room.

Off he went to find something for me....comes back with a spray can called
SMART STRIP X Dummond out of Home Depot. Its $16.99 can. 

He told me it has NO smell, NO fumes and strips paint in 6 hours very easily and its bio-degradeable too. So instead of spraying it on, we sprayed some into a bowl outside the room and just dabbed it on with a sponge left it to soak.

10 mins later he checks it and would you believe this, it peeled right off!
Both of us stripped the 30 gallon tank with 3 sides painted in 5 mins flat 
It bubbled up when you put it on and then you just start it with the razorblade and it virtually falls off in a sheet 

Shrimps are fine, Killifish in this tank are fine, no smell, no nasty fumes in my fish room, and a nice clean viewable tank for all sides now.

Just thought I'd share this if anyone else is having trouble scraping paint off with a razorblade etc. Get this stuff and save yourself some elbow grease.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheaper method, when you paint use trim clad. It peels of in HUGE sheets when u want to change it


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

GREAT IDEA! 

However I purchased this one already painted and the previous owner didn't use anything, it was stuck on fast! I tried the razorblades but it wasn't making much headway with those either, so this was what we found to remove it.


----------

